# tyrosine + taurine + theanine + 5htp



## wordisbond (Aug 7, 2011)

I currently take 1000mg of L-tyrosine every morning, sometimes followed by 500mg in the evening. I find it subtly helps my general anxiety, and mildly helps my social anxiety. I am going to the store shortly, to pick up some more supplements. 
I am planning on grabbing more tyrosine, taurine, theanine, and 5-htp, as well as a multivitamin of some sort. I was wondering which of these supplements should work synergistically and what possible competition there could between the few?


----------

